# 3 Perfect Fits



## Mack C. (Sep 4, 2008)

From L to R: Black Cherry Burl, Curly Bubinga (often referred to as African Rosewood), and Spalted Beech.

All pens have 7 coats of fast drying (4 hrs, if that's fast) Minwax Polyurethane clear gloss applied with a Q-tip. After which they were allowed to cure for 24 hrs. Then micromeshed from 6000 - 12000, and finally polished with Nu Finish Scratch Doctor.

All pens were all turned bushing to bushing and is now my preferred method for turning pens.

The question comes up then ... what do I do with 4 mandrels?


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 4, 2008)

That looks like a winning set!


----------



## Jarheaded (Sep 4, 2008)

mackc;733559

The question comes up then ... what do I do with 4 mandrels?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The same thing you would do with one mandrel, only 4 times more of it.
> 
> They are a nice set of pens. Good job.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice pens. I like the perfect fit kit. But, I usually make the lower barrel a bit bigger than the bushing in order to make the center band look a bit smaller.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 5, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> Very nice pens. I like the perfect fit kit. But, I usually make the lower barrel a bit bigger than the bushing in order to make the center band look a bit smaller.


Hi Steve; The top of the lower barrel should fit inside the center band, and then everything below that is what you turn a bit bigger.

Have I read you correctly?


----------



## reddwil (Sep 5, 2008)

Good looking set of pens


----------



## Skye (Sep 5, 2008)

What's with the bold font in all your threads?

Spalted Beech looks a little overturned at the centerband.

You're applying the Minwax with a Q-Tip? I'd think you're asking for strands of cotton in your finish and you're covering ground very slowly. There's a tutorial somewhere around here that walks you through using a small cut piece of the blue shop paper towels. You may want to see if you can find that and browse through it. Should be in the library here.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 5, 2008)

mackc said:


> All pens were all turned bushing to bushing and is now my preferred method for turning pens.



Could you explain to a newbie what you mean by 'bushing to bushing'?

Thanks, 
Steve  \o/


----------



## Skye (Sep 5, 2008)

B2B means that there's no substantial curves created in the body of the pen. You pretty much just turn the pen down so it's a straight line from one bushing to the next while on the mandrel.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 5, 2008)

Skye said:


> B2B means that there's no substantial curves created in the body of the pen



Thanks Skye, that makes sense. But how then does that relate to the question of what to do with four mandrels?

Steve  \o/


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 5, 2008)

Skye said:


> > What's with the bold font in all your threads?
> 
> 
> Hello Skye; The font is Franklin Gothic Med. 3 (not bold) which this forum gives one the option to use. I find when I'm answering in quotes it makes it easier for these 73 year old eyes to see what I'm saying. I sense an antogonism in your reply to me using this font. For that, I apologize.
> ...


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 5, 2008)

Skye said:


> B2B means that there's no substantial curves created in the body of the pen. You pretty much just turn the pen down so it's a straight line from one bushing to the next while on the mandrel.


Actually what I meant was no mandrel was harmed or used in the turning and finishing of these pens. 

I may have used an incorrect term.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 5, 2008)

mackc said:


> Actually what I meant was no mandrel was harmed or used in the turning and finishing of these pens.



Ah - so, one tube segment at a time, I'm guessing a live center on the tailstock side and what on the headstock side?

Thanks,
Steve  \o/


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 5, 2008)

SRB said:


> > Ah - so, one tube segment at a time, I'm guessing a live center on the tailstock side and what on the headstock side?
> 
> 
> Hi Steve; Yes, I have a Live Centre with a pen turning point from Oneway in the tailstock, and an MT2 60º dead centre doing the driving in the headstock.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 5, 2008)

mackc said:


> Yes, I have a Live Centre with a pen turning point from Oneway in the tailstock, and an MT2 60º dead centre doing the driving in the headstock.



Hmmm, I might have to give that idea a spin (pun intended). Thanks, Mack.

Steve  \o/


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice pens Mack.  You did a great job.  Thanks for using the larger font for us with the tired old eyes also.  As for the mandrels, I still use mine.  I turn one section at a time, which means a short mandrel.  I done it using only bushings, and I just don't see the great advantage.  I do like to finish using only bushing.


----------



## Skye (Sep 5, 2008)

Just so you know, you can hold down the *Crtl* button on your keyboard and roll your mouse's scroll bar up, it'll increase the size of your internet fonts. May make things easier for you.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 5, 2008)

Skye said:


> Just so you know, you can hold down the *Crtl* button on your keyboard and roll your mouse's scroll bar up, it'll increase the size of your internet fonts. May make things easier for you.


Hi Skye; My scrollbar will only decrease the size of the font. To increase the size I have to use the + & - in the bottom RH corner.

Increasing to 125 % makes my page larger than my screen. It's not so much the size of the font but the blackness that makes it more easily read. 

I do appreciate your concern.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the larger type myself and I'm a younger guy. I have a very large screen but it's still easier to read. I used to play with the fonts and colors but after getting pmed about I decided it wasn't worth it.

BTW those pens are awesome.  I haven't tried that kit yet and someday I hope to get my pens that nice.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 7, 2008)

You need to pay more attention to your fit, make sure you use a micrometer to get the exact sizing of the component it is going to married to, bushings are only a rough guide.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 7, 2008)

Ligget said:


> You need to pay more attention to your fit, make sure you use a micrometer to get the exact sizing of the component it is going to married to, bushings are only a rough guide.


Hi Mark; Did you notice the over turning or are you commenting because of Skye's observation? Just wondering!

I understand the bushings are just a rough guide. My problem really developed with over sanding, since I take the bushings away to do that and sand from centre to centre. Somehow I sanded a tad too much. I was left with the problem of putting wood back. I haven't found a way to do that yet!:smile-big:

Thanks for your comments. I do appreciate them.


----------

